# Stinky Crate



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

My V & Beagle have started to share a crate. They both would rather pile into the same one (it's oversized because Kaylee ended up being a small V) than their separate ones. After about a week, the crate just starts to smell like dog. I'm blaming my beagle since they have the typical hound smell. I just don't like walking into my room and smelling "dog" smell. Any suggestions other than washing their blankets etc. weekly. My actual dogs don't smell ... just the crate and their bedding. I've tried febreeze etc. to no avail


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other than washing, I haven't found a fix. 
It's never been a problem, unless I have non vizsla fosters in the house.
Now with Ranger having a problem with most air fresheners. I'm getting a doggie the smell. 
Thinking I need to have all my carpet, and sofa cleaned. Or possibly start with having the carpet taken out, and removable covers for all furniture.
Good thing I have a big supply of Bath and Body candles.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

well, I was hoping someone had a trick to it haha  But it appears I'll just stick to weekly washing of bedding like I've been doing. Darn beagle hound smell haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If there is a trick. I want in on it too.


----------

